# ***HUGE Haul***



## Ebbychina (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi Ladies, 

So, to treat myself after completing my MBA, I picked up a few items (hope the pics are attached)...

NARS Blushes

Albatross Highlighter  
Taj Mahal  
MAC 

165 Brush 
Alakazam Chocolate Eye Bag 
Greasepaint in "V" 

Blushes 

Sweet as Cocoa  
Blunt  
Peachtwist  
Style  
Sunbasque  
Coppertone  
Dollymix 
Azalea 
Fluer Power  
Pinch Me  
Ambering Rose  
Flirt & Tease  
Improper Copper – Cream Colour Base 
Golden Nectar – Highlight Powder  
MAC Eye Shadows 

Beautiful Iris  
Parfait Amour 
Vibrant Grape  
Fashion Groupie 
Fashion  
Smoke & Diamonds 
Rated R 
One Off 
Style Snob 
Hepcat 
Vex  
Gorgeous Gold  
Naked Lunch 
Sable  
Electra  
Evening Aura 
Typographic  
Copperplate 
Prussion 
Tilt 
Shadowy Lady  
CCO 
Mutiny Pigment 
MAC Holiday 07 Finery Collection (2 lipsticks / 1 Lip Gloss)
2 Lipsticks 


CHERRY CULTURE 

NYX Mega Shine Iip gloss 

Gold Pink  
Natural Tanned  
Candy Shop  
Ice Princess 
Golden Muave 
Vanilla  
Chestnut  
Plush Red 
NYX Lip Liner

Deep Purple  
Plush Red 
NYX Round Lipstick 

Circe  
Iced Honey  
NYX Eye shadow Single 

Peach Bronze 
Golden 
 
China Glaze***

Strawberry Fields 
For Audrey 
Jamaican Out  
VII 
Limbo Bimbo  
Shower Together  
Salsa 
Your Touch  
Tempest  
Awakening (BEAUTIFUL!!!!! Bought 2 extra)  
*** Pictures to follow

***China Glaze Pics now added***




















































































....P.S....I really feel like a glutton


----------



## Sass (Oct 21, 2009)

Wowey!!!  I love haul threads.  WONDERFUL HAUL!!!!


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 21, 2009)

that's a big haul


----------



## LoveVictoria (Oct 21, 2009)

HUGE!
But u deserve it! 
Congratz on the degree hunnie!


----------



## Tahti (Oct 21, 2009)

HUGE!!! I love!!!


----------



## Ebbychina (Oct 21, 2009)

Aww...thanks ladies!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sass* 

 
_Wowey!!! I love haul threads. WONDERFUL HAUL!!!!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_





 that's a big haul_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Love,Victoria* 

 
_HUGE!
But u deserve it! 
Congratz on the degree hunnie!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tahti* 

 
_HUGE!!! I love!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Face2Mac (Oct 21, 2009)

Huge and well deserved. 

And Congratulations.


----------



## MissCrystal (Oct 21, 2009)

you deserve it hun .. congrats on your accomplishment


----------



## courtneyCORPSE (Oct 21, 2009)

Holy crap.. it's like you bought a whole new mac collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm jealous.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Oct 21, 2009)

Sweet haul...I want to play...I love brand new cosmetics....


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 21, 2009)

Now thats a HAUL!!! I am jealous...but so happy you have so many fun goodies!!! Have fun girl!!!!


----------



## gildedangel (Oct 21, 2009)

Whoa, that is a massive haul! Enjoy!


----------



## n_c (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice haul, enjoy!!!


----------



## hawaii02 (Oct 22, 2009)

Gorgeous haul! Congratulations!!


----------



## lushious_lips (Oct 22, 2009)

Great haul.


----------



## PollyRhythm (Oct 22, 2009)

Damn! You said a 'few' things, lol. Enjoy because you deserve them! Congrats to you.


----------



## User27 (Oct 30, 2009)

****


----------



## darklocke (Oct 30, 2009)

Extraordinary haul, girl - I love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy all your new "toys"!


----------



## BebeGirl123 (Oct 30, 2009)

Congrats! What an amazing haul.


----------



## christinag05 (Oct 30, 2009)

whoa! that's a great haul


----------



## Ebbychina (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks again ladies! I didn't even realize that the set I found at the CCO was considered rare? BY chance I looked it up on Ebay, and one of the lipsticks alone was being sold for $25.00???!!! The entire set was $22.50 @ the CCO!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_Whoa, that is a massive haul! Enjoy!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_Nice haul, enjoy!!!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaii02* 

 
_Gorgeous haul! Congratulations!!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PollyRhythm* 

 
_Damn! You said a 'few' things, lol. Enjoy because you deserve them! Congrats to you._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Casadalinnis* 

 
_Congrats on the degree and umm wow. I need to start hauling like you because omg I found my new haul idol. That's definitely a huge haul but it's gorgeous....whoa. =)_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darklocke* 

 
_Extraordinary haul, girl - I love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Enjoy all your new "toys"!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BebeGirl123* 

 
_Congrats! What an amazing haul._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *christinag05* 

 
_whoa! that's a great haul_


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 31, 2009)

Awesome haulage!!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 31, 2009)

great haul! you'll be set for ages now!


----------



## Fataliya (Oct 31, 2009)

Woah! NICE haul! And Congrats on your degree. You definitely earned that shopping splurge!


----------



## manderz86 (Nov 2, 2009)

WHOA! so envious right now :O 
Congrats & Enjoy


----------



## forevernars (Nov 4, 2009)

It looks like Mac took you to bankrupt, lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Awesome haul!


----------



## MissRobot (Nov 13, 2009)

What a fun haul! Congratulations on finishing your MBA!


----------



## MedicalMaladies (Nov 14, 2009)

=O My jaw pretty much just dropped to the floor!
Enjoy!


----------



## mariakyle123 (Nov 16, 2009)

Awesome. Enjoy!


----------



## missmay (Nov 19, 2009)

whoa, that is a huge haul. hope you have fun playing with it all


----------



## Gonzajuju (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow this is the biggest haul ever! I'm so jealous! Congrats on your MBA!


----------



## Loquita (Nov 20, 2009)

Fantastic!!  And congrats on finishing your MBA, you deserved the massive haul!!

And the Alakazam Eye Bag is so tuff.  It's the first thing I got from this year's holiday collection and I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it.  I hope that you enjoy it as much as I do!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Nov 21, 2009)

woow woow
in LOVE

enjoy sweetneSs


----------



## Ebbychina (Nov 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Loquita* 

 
_Fantastic!! And congrats on finishing your MBA, you deserved the massive haul!!

And the Alakazam Eye Bag is so tuff. It's the first thing I got from this year's holiday collection and I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it. I hope that you enjoy it as much as I do!_

 
I love that eye bag! I kept holding out on getting melon, and when I saw that set I had to get it!!!

Thanks so much ladies for your kind words! 
Darn MAC and their crack-laced makeup, lol


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Nov 21, 2009)

wow! a few items?! that's like half my collection that took me years to compile! haha but great haul. u deserve it! congrats on the MBA! i'm still debating whether or not I should try and get mine.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 21, 2009)

Wow!! Enjoy!!


----------



## Elle93 (Nov 24, 2009)

Huge haul! They're all so pretty and congrats =]


----------



## iheartwarpaint (Dec 8, 2009)

Holy [email protected]!  I love everything!  Congrats on your MBA.  You deserve this massive haulage.


----------



## Nicala (Dec 8, 2009)

Grats on your MBA!

Enjoy your new goodies!


----------



## teaberry (Dec 10, 2009)

lol, your pallettes are so much less dusty than mine are! i love it.


----------



## 09zahraZahra (Oct 2, 2012)

that is  an amzing haul


----------



## 09zahraZahra (Oct 2, 2012)

that is  an amzing haul


----------



## Mira111 (Oct 14, 2012)

I love big hauls!!!!!


----------

